# Pretty great day!



## Sonya-m (Mar 13, 2015)

Had an interview this morning and just found out I got it!! More money, much shorter commute - walking distance instead of 13 miles!

Super happy


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Susie (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## janzo (Mar 13, 2015)

That is great news. As they say 'everything happens for a reason'.  Congratulations


----------



## summerflyy (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations ! I'm glad that you manage to sort this out !


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 13, 2015)

How exciting.......Congratulations!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 13, 2015)

Awesome news! Congratulations


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 13, 2015)

Superb!  Good job, that girl.

Now you can get soaping with a smile on your face


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 13, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Superb!  Good job, that girl.
> 
> Now you can get soaping with a smile on your face




Too right!! Celebratory soap is already poured!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 13, 2015)

Super awesome! Hope you can relax now and enjoy your weekend


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 13, 2015)

How wonderful Sonya!  That must be such a relief!  Another nice bonus is saving on gas costs on days when the weather let's you walk to work.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Saponista (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm so happy for you Sonya, I believe everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone - it's a massive relief - I was worried soaping would have to be put on hold

Plus I can come home at lunch to walk my dog so he'll be happy


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 13, 2015)

Great news, sounds ideal. When do you start?


----------



## TVivian (Mar 13, 2015)

That's awesome Sonya!! So happy for you and so happy you can keep up the soaping addiction... Er, I mean hobby!


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 13, 2015)

I start the 23rd - a full week to soap

Definitely an addiction now!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulation )


----------



## Saponista (Mar 13, 2015)

And you will be getting all your swap soaps soon to have a go with too. Things are looking up.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 13, 2015)

Such good news!  I am happy for you!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 14, 2015)

Fantastic - hope you will love your new job.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 14, 2015)

That is great news!  It really does seem like everything turned out for the best, yay.

Edited to add:  love that the new re line is the exact opposite of the old.  Life can turn on a dime (sorry, can't remember the EU equivalent


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 14, 2015)

Congratulations! I bet that is a huge weight off your shoulders. Plus, within walking distance...how awesome is that!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 14, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I start the 23rd - a full week to soap
> 
> Definitely an addiction now!


 A whole week soaping, pure bliss!!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 14, 2015)

FANTASTIC!! see new days can be great :wave:


----------



## barndive (Mar 23, 2015)

A bit late but, congratulations!


----------

